# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Enclosure of the Month June 2012

## John Clare

Here are the entrants for the June Enclosure of the Month competition.  Thanks to everyone who entered.  Poll will close in 48 hours!

1: Pacman Terrarium, by GrifTheGreat



2: Red-Eyed Tree Frog Terrarium, by Lynn



3: Eastern Gray Tree Frog Terrarium, by Brooke Vaughan



4: Red-Eyed Tree Frog Terrarium, by Heather



5: Tree Frog Terrarium, by Peakone



6: Red-Eyed Tree Frog Terrarium, by Savannah



7: African Bullfrog Terrarium, by Deac77



8: White's Tree Frog Terrarium?, by BlueisallIneed

----------

